# Powder coat your own wheels at home



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

My homie bought the Eastwood Hot Coat system yesterday and powder coated the center of my 13x7's black,Taped the nipples and dish off and hooked up this black box positive cable to the wheels and started spraying ,then he cooked the wheels in his oven 20 minutes each @ 400 degrees,shit came out nice...Will post pics after I get the Tires mounted later today.......Im thinking about getting myself that same system.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what did the system cost I've been thinking of getting one to do small miscelaneous parts


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2008, 11:20 AM~11241575
> *what did the system cost I've been thinking of getting one to do small miscelaneous parts
> *


YEAH WHAT HATED SAID? 
AND YO HATED YA STILL GOT THE DIAMONDS?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Aug 2 2008, 04:31 PM~11242681
> *YEAH WHAT HATED SAID?
> AND YO HATED YA STILL GOT THE DIAMONDS?
> *


 :cheesy: na bro I mean I do but I came up on some wheels with no adapters or knockoffs so I'm using them for that and actually I came up on 3 wheels I still need one more but I have everything else including tire


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've got something similar to the Eastwood system. I got the craftsman powdercoating gun awhile back and am happy with how stuff has turned out. It just has to be plugged into the wall, no air compressor like the eastwood system. I think it was about $160 + $10 for each extra cup(bought 5 cups), and the powder is $7 for 1 1/2 oz which is enough to do a set of control arms and a few motor end caps.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good cashmoneyspeed


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 2 2008, 09:35 AM~11241131
> *My homie bought the Eastwood Hot Coat system yesterday and powder coated the center of my 13x7's black,Taped the nipples and dish off and hooked up this black box positive cable to the wheels and started spraying ,then he cooked the wheels in his oven 20 minutes each @ 400 degrees,shit came out nice...Will post pics after I get the Tires mounted later today.......Im thinking about getting myself that same system.....
> *


When you baked it did the heat mess up the rubber seal that goes around the inside of the rim?


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

good question


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Harbor freight has a powdercoating machine and gun. They also sell powder but only have like 3 colors. The system is $75.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 2 2008, 09:41 PM~11244407
> *When you baked it did the heat mess up the rubber seal that goes around the inside of the rim?
> *


No....He taped up the silicon seal with 3M heat resistant duck tape,no air leaks.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I prefer anodized, does anyone know how that works?


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a similar powder coating system setup too, on a compressor, and I set up an extra 220V oven in my workshop to bake parts. Works good, just limited to what I can fit in the oven. There are dozens of colors including chrome, candy look, and anodized look. Sometimes you powdercoat twice with different colors to achieve different effects, they even sell clear coat.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

They came out lookin' pretty good....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2008, 11:20 AM~11241575
> *what did the system cost I've been thinking of getting one to do small miscelaneous parts
> *


My homie said it cost him $182.00 shipping icluded,gave me the link to where he bought it from.....
Eastwood Elite Hot Coat Kit


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

if you check the clearance section they have 1 for 119.00. compressssor free


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Always use an oven dedicated to baking parts. Do not use your oven you use to cook other food in!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Anybody in LA doing side work? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 10:14 AM~11246387
> *I prefer anodized, does anyone know how that works?
> *


The anodized is not really anodized you see you can only anodize on to aluminum. What the anodize look is ,is like candy it's clear powdercoat with a colored tint so you can see the shine of the chrome from beneath if that makes any sense.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn them wheels came out looking sweet


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 3 2008, 07:06 PM~11248270
> *damn them wheels came out looking sweet
> *


i agree, how long did it take to tape off them nipples


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2008, 11:20 AM~11241575
> *what did the system cost I've been thinking of getting one to do small miscelaneous parts
> *


 had that system for 4 years now. bad ass system. I have found the finish is all in the oven though.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 3 2008, 04:14 PM~11248312
> *i agree, how long did it take to tape off them nipples
> *


35 minutes each wheel,Im gonna have him do some sky blue one's next since it came out lookin really nice.........


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

ordering mine tonight


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 3 2008, 11:22 AM~11246425
> *They came out lookin' pretty good....
> 
> 
> ...


what did he do about the hubs? were they taped off and if so how?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Aug 3 2008, 07:43 PM~11249172
> *what did he do about the hubs? were they taped off and if so how?
> *


It looks like the hub was coated also I doubt you could tape that off.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I want to do my motorcycle wheels bad there all chrome spokes but I want to do the dish red on them thats all it might be cheaper to just buy me a system and find a stove instead of having someone do it


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Aug 3 2008, 06:43 PM~11249172
> *what did he do about the hubs? were they taped off and if so how?
> *


Hubs are also powder coated...


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

on eastwoods website they have a forum for powdercoating they do some crazy shit there.


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 3 2008, 09:25 PM~11249481
> *Hubs are also powder coated...
> *


oh, ok... i didnt notice, it looked like they were still chrome :biggrin: came out real nice though


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

THAT LOOKS GOOD BRO !!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

No doubt ................now, if there was a way to tape off the hub,it would be even sweeter.............


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Aug 3 2008, 07:43 PM~11249172
> *what did he do about the hubs? were they taped off and if so how?
> *


 :0 :0 damm i been lookin for something like this well thnks for the informationon the eastwood co... i am order my 2rrow i bben lookin for some rims for my cutty something like thiz n shit,,,,,,,,i going to try it and i let you know wass up guys good thing i got some 13 spokes chrome new i going to try on them fu k it,,,,,,,,,,,,
 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Aug 8 2008, 03:27 AM~11291313
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 damm i been lookin for something like this well thnks for the informationon the eastwood co... i am order my 2rrow i bben lookin for some rims for my cutty something like thiz n shit,,,,,,,,i going to try it and i let you know wass up guys  good thing i got some 13 spokes chrome new i going to try on them fu k it,,,,,,,,,,,,
> :thumbsup:
> *


that's what I say, fuck it, got my kit 2day don't have oven yet....going to order new wheels to try it on...post pics


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 3 2008, 03:36 PM~11247898
> *Anybody in LA doing side work? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

that's bad ass i gotta order me one of those and a sandblaster. i got a quote to powder coat some suspension parts and fuck that i can get that shit chromed for wat they charge, that shit looks good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

when you other guys do some wheels post some pics


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

wheels look good homie


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks homie......Im getting some sky blue 13x7's done today,My homie said he can tape off the hubs but it will take him a little longer each wheel,cant wait to see how it comes out,plus I ordered my powder coating system from eastwood yesterday and should be here by thursday,so I can start doing my own wheels.......


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 10 2008, 04:55 PM~11306848
> *Thanks homie......Im getting some sky blue 13x7's done today,My homie said he can tape off the hubs but it will take him a little longer each wheel,cant wait to see how it comes out,plus I ordered my powder coating system from eastwood yesterday and should be here by thursday,so I can start doing my own wheels.......
> *



any pics yet????


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

What kinda prep work you gotta do to the control arms and stuff before you powdercoat them?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Just clean and free of oil,dirt ,ect...as with any metal thats being powder coated...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Theres no sandblasting or anything like that required?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris_thobe_@Aug 18 2008, 09:35 PM~11375718
> *Theres no sandblasting or anything like that required?
> *


just a good scotchbrite pad and degreaser will work fine it has to be clean. even a hot pressure wash is good after the scotchbrite.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris_thobe_@Aug 18 2008, 05:35 PM~11375718
> *Theres no sandblasting or anything like that required?
> *


The answer is always in the question grasshopper........ :biggrin:


----------



## justsho1 (Dec 8, 2005)

i have always heard that you have to sand blast it to get it to stick does anyone else have any suggestions???


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah....spell check...lols...... :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by justsho1_@Aug 18 2008, 09:32 PM~11376911
> *i have always heard that you have to sand blast it to get it to stick does anyone else have any suggestions???
> *


I don't have a sandblaster so i've used a wire wheel on the end of a drill, 4 1/2" grinder, sandpaper, and a dremel tool to prep stuff. You'll know if the powder is statically clinging to the metal as soon as you start spraying it. I've coated a couple things without taking it all to bare metal as well, just make sure the part(s) are clean.


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 19 2008, 12:24 AM~11377433
> *I don't have a sandblaster so i've used a wire wheel on the end of a drill, 4 1/2" grinder, sandpaper, and a dremel tool to prep stuff.  You'll know if the powder is statically clinging to the metal as soon as you start spraying it.  I've coated a couple things without taking it all to bare metal as well, just make sure the part(s) are clean.
> *


x2
but if it is a painted part then you will need to strip the paint otherwise it won't stand up to the heat in the oven....

? question ? has n e 1 ever coated over high temp paint like for engine blocks etc. I'm thinking about tryin it on some scrap... lmk if somebody tries it.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

columbia coatings .com also has a good selection of powders ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ANY NEW STUFF


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 30 2008, 06:39 PM~11742377
> *ANY NEW STUFF
> *


Uppers i did, springs and lowers done by pennywise619


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## ~7D2~ (Apr 4, 2008)

I GOTS TO GET ME ONE OF THIS CHINGADERAS


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

GOT MY NEW OVEN TODAY, JUST HAVE TO GET A HOOKUP IN MY BUILDING AND ITS ON


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

does anyone know if i powder coat some rims and then decide i dont like the color do i have to scuff them again or can i put another coat of paint right on top of what i just did


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~7D2~_@Oct 1 2008, 12:28 AM~11746274
> *I GOTS TO GET ME ONE OF THIS CHINGADERAS
> *


LOL, damn my grandfather use to use that word all the time. I haven't heard it in a minute.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DESTINO_@Oct 7 2008, 12:05 AM~11798649
> *does anyone know if i powder coat some rims and then decide i dont like the color do i have to scuff them again or can i put another coat of paint right on top of what i just did
> *




For all the trouble of prepping the wheels to powdercoat, i would make sure it's the exact color you want. Shouldn't have a problem scuffing them up and painting them if it doesn't turn out how you want though.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

how do you lay those arms in the oven to they need to be hanging without touching or can us just lay them on the rack??


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

looks good uce... got any pics of how you taped off the silicoln around the dish, you would think that the heat would still melt that silicoln even if it's taped off, my homie pwder coats, he bought his system from harbor freight for like 80.00 but he's been really iffy on doing some wheels do to melting the silicoln... :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Oct 8 2008, 03:59 AM~11809608
> *how do you lay those arms in the oven to they need to be hanging without touching or can us just lay them on the rack??
> *


You could just lay them on the rack but they would be bare metal where they were touching the rack, kind of like cooking a steak on the grill(crossmarks where ever they touch). I hung them from the rach using metal hangers that came with the powercoat gun, basically they look like large paper clips bent into hooks. With the craftsman gun/kit i got there was also the heat resistant tape and a bunch of plastic plugs to block where you don't want a layer of powdercoat.


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but thought it better than creating a new topic on stuff already covered. 

When you did the chrome spokes for the rims, how did you prep them, just make sure they were clean? Also, how have they held up to washing?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Nov 30 2008, 09:08 PM~12298296
> *Sorry to bump an old thread, but thought it better than creating a new topic on stuff already covered.
> 
> When you did the chrome spokes for the rims, how did you prep them, just make sure they were clean? Also, how have they held up to washing?*


clean them with EagleOne and make sure there dry,the powder coating is still holding up even after several car wash pressure washings.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you sir. Now I just need an oven to use and I'll be ready to tackle mine. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 1 2008, 01:06 PM~12302241
> *clean them with EagleOne and make sure there dry,the powder coating is still holding up even after several car wash pressure washings.......... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


damn them bitches looked like you bought em like that real good work man


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thx everyone. I needs to order 1 of these now.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 5 2008, 09:30 PM~12349405
> *:thumbsup: Thx everyone. I needs to order 1 of these now.
> *


We can keep it at my house and it'll be like its both ours :cheesy:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

definitely on my Xmas list. powdercoating setup and a sandblasting cabinet!


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 3 2008, 09:34 AM~11246215
> *No....He taped up the silicon seal with 3M heat resistant duck tape,no air leaks.
> *


EVEN WITH THE TAPE, THE RIM WOULD GET REAL HOT, DIDNT MESS THE SEAL UP AT ALL???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 6 2008, 08:27 PM~12355682
> *EVEN WITH THE TAPE, THE RIM WOULD GET REAL HOT, DIDNT MESS THE SEAL UP AT ALL???
> *


He also has very good topics on how to change a spoke out and how to reseal a wheel


----------

